# Know anything about Sherri Brescia protocol?



## Peony50 (Aug 2, 2000)

Hello-- anyone know or tried the "no Pain" diet and probiotic from the widely advertised on line-Sherri Brescia??? She concluded that food combonations can make the body more alkaline and therefore cure IBS and diarhea...???anyone??????


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The alkaline diet hypothesis seems attractive to a lot of people, but the body fights hard to keep itself at a specific pH balance and isn't really easy to force it to change with diet.http://www.intelihealth.com/IH/ihtIH?d=dmt...,WSIHW000|~b,*| for some info on what science says about it.Usually the more widely touted something is on the internet and in infomercials and other such things the less likely it seems to be accurate or workable.That being said. Almost every diet works for someone, I just can't tell if this one happens to be what you need by chance. A lot of these diets all tend to limit things that tend to be generally unhealthy or are likely to cause GI upset usually for reasons other than the one that was used to explain why they want you to eat that way.I tend to think most of these are someone looks at a diet that works than tries to invent a scientific sounding explaination for it that may or may not have any basis in why that diet is good or not.


----------



## Genie75 (Jun 22, 2009)

I tried the food-combining diet that Sherry Brescia is a proponent of.I found that it does make sense, and honestly it helped me get rid of my acid reflux.The biggest thing I liked about it is that she says it is perfectly safe to eat fruit, as long as you don't eat it with anything else, and not until 3 hours after a meal, and half an hour before a meal.So I find now I am eating a lot of fruit and doing really well. Because I was scared to eat before that and really wasn't eating anymore. So her program did give me confidence to start eating again.I do not follow the meal plans though because I am carbohydrate intolerant. I did learn to try eating my carbs without proteins, and see if that helps. It did seem to make some difference but because I'm carb intolerant I still have a tendency to avoid anything with starches in it. So I'm heavy on fruits, leafy greens and smaller amounts of protein. That's basically how I eat. I avoid grains. I follow what's known as the Paleo diet.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

With all respect and no offense meant, any one who says that their diet can cure desease is frankly out of their mind. diet is important to maintaining teh overall health and well being, but you should try and put your own diet together based on what you do and dont get on with. if you are happy with what you are eating, you will probably feel a bit better in general because your not eating food you hate.or that is how i see it anyway. you have nothing to loose except some money and time, so try it and see what happens. you never know!CheersIan


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I tried the food combining element of the diet and I must say, it has in no way whatsoever eliminated my IBS, but it has helped some. It seems to make the digestion of foods easier, less bloating and gas at least. I always eat this way now and when I cheat on it, I really do feel the difference. So I do recommend trying eating the food groups separately.But don't expect miracles!


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

I bought her GTNP books and did the diet for a week but it didn't make any difference to me but they offer a 100% money back guarantee and they did refund my money. You can download a 4 day diet plan from their website for free to see if it works; this is surely the best thing to do.


----------

